# Used corks - what to do!!!



## rrawhide (Aug 12, 2007)

FORGOT to show what we do with our used corks - first of all we
put 1 circuit around the whole room. and will be starting a 2 circuit
soon - hummmmmmmm! should I put on the wall or ceiling? maybe for
extra instulation on ceiling - - - then












a frame around our work board - then










maybe around the air conditioner and the doorway - uh oh - wife just yelled "stop - stop - stop you're driving me corky!!!"



oh well - 



later -



rrawhide


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 12, 2007)

Like your applications.....


I save ours...the bags full are getting scarey...better do something with them soon.....


Some members had made wreaths with them.....


Might get creative in the winter when there is nothing to do.


Keep your ideas coming...Please!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 12, 2007)

Cork crown molding, I love it!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 12, 2007)

Wife has been saving ours to make a bulletin board framed picture thingy...I dont know for sure,out of



, good to see so many uses.


----------



## Steve in KC (Sep 18, 2008)

My wife saw an idea at our local wine boutique that she loved, so we did the same.


She found a two tear wall hanging basket at old time pottery (small 1/2 basket on top, larger 1/2 basket on bottom). When we finish a bottle, we throw the cork up in there.


We're almost full.


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 4, 2008)

I remember thinking about winesnob's wine room when this thread started but then forgot until I came across it today. I went back and looked -- it's been awhile...

Check out http: //www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1480&amp;PN=2

for the ultimate corked ceiling. I've been saving all my corks ever since!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 4, 2008)

And this is tied into the wonder where they went thread. Winesnob hasn't been around for a year and a half now. He does have one heck of a ceiling in that wineroom!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe all the corks fell down and he is trying to get out from under them or all the bottles he drank to get all those corks has given him1 hell of a hangover!


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 4, 2008)

I would have moved the picture to this thread if I knew how, or figured it was okay, being it was HIS picture. So I just put in the link -- but for those thinking about what corks would look like on the ceiling, it's a show-piece....

Wonder just where Winesnob went? Maybe we ought to get a pinned thread that goes along the lines of "If-you-haven't-been-here-for-a-long-time-look-here first" or something like that! (I'm sure there's a MUCH better title than that!



) 

There's a BUNCH of folks who are/were great contributors here and its a shame they don't bless us with their pearls of wisdom!


----------

